# First time pheasant huntinf ND



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey all I'm a student at NDSU and up until now I've just been after ducks and geese, my dads coming up for the weekend and were going to try to get into a few roosters, I already know areas from goose hunting that I've seen quite a few birds around but I heard from my buddy there were a lot of hunters hunting it opener. Does hunting get that much tougher after opener or is it still good? I guess i'm used to minnesota and we really gotta work for our after opener birds, if it was just me I wouldn't care and just go out but I'd like to show my dad a good hunt and watch my dog work some birds. Thanks a ton for any advice


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hunting is usally good right up til close. by the end of deer season alot of the pheasants are pretty skittish, but if you can find small patches of cover to hunt you can get a few birds. After the opener in my expirence has mad no difference. It usually if the best around the end of october into early november because all the corn and flowers are off then you can walk stretches of crp that are usually always good


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

as Norm stated, the best times are usually later in the season with the crops down, and the "once or twice a year" guys are gone, everybody wants to walk for rooties when it is nice out, go when it is 15 degrees and 10-15MPH...you can hunt wherever you want


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey everyone - 
My brother and I are coming out the first weekend in November (deer opener) to do a little pheasant hunting in the Oakes/Ellendale Area. I am a litte concern about finding public land over that weekend - any suggestions?? :huh:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Why would you come the opener of deer season? Do you have permits for this unit? If you do that's fine but if you don't there will be so many hunters that you could not pick a worse time to come in my opinion.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

- Not deer hunting - no tags. With two families and two schedules it was the only weekend that worked. Will it be that bad?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Depends on your definition of bad. I already gave my opnion.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya, it is there won't be alot of things open to walk. That 1st weekend is like a war is going on down there. I would come when it was over. Personal expierence, i had my best phesant hunting down thier after deer season. I would wait a week for the birds and all other animals to settle down and then come out. You can go east of that area and hunt tewaukon refuge after deer season also. Alot of walking but usually find birds


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Bad? Walking for birds on the ONE weekend per year when tens of thousands of ONCE A YEAR yahoos take to the field with HIGH POWERED RIFLES?? Nahhh. Perfect timing.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

but then a guy has to do what a guy has to do!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I've hunting on opening deer before and there was as many people as on the pheasant opener in the area that I was at. The only difference was that when there was three other vehicles on the road they stayed in their pickups waiting for us to kick up some deer and on the pheasant opener they would start hunting the other end of the field.

It is a lot easier to get on land after the second weekend of the deer season but I say go when you can go. Thats what I do.


----------

